# Sugar Alcohol "Wine"



## gfrank07 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm looking into trying something new. I want to make an 18% sugar/water alcohol mixture to be bottled and used in mixing for making alcoholic beverages (No distilling). I'm using Lalvin's EC-1118 and would like to know if it should be sorbated/stabalized like a typical wine. Ideally, I am hoping not to have to use any sulphites, but I want to preserve the alcohol for up to a year or two. I plan to clear with SuperKleer. Must I sorbate the batch? And many people recommend filtering it through a brita filter several times before bottling. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tom (Aug 9, 2010)

If you just want alcohol just get Super Yeast You will easy get 18-20% just follow their directions.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 9, 2010)

Ive used that Turbo yeast and the end result is nasty! You really really should use sulfite as their are no tannins, the ph will be way off so the chance for bacteria to set in is high! Make sure you use both nutrient and energizer for this as what you are using offers nothing for the yeasts health. It is a living thing just like us and needs a healthy balance to ferment properly especially to that abv. Filtering through a brita isnt a bad idea but you wont need to use SuperKleer on this as it clears very fast.


----------



## gfrank07 (Aug 9, 2010)

I will sulphite it, how bout acid blend to fix the pH problem or will this add unwanted ingredients to the alcohol?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 9, 2010)

You will want to adjust the acid along with ph to get it as close as possible to the work for wine or it will make the yeast struggle to work also.


----------



## cpfan (Aug 9, 2010)

I have made 18-20% alcohol from Turbo Yeast. Used activated charcoal to help remove the taste (and odour). It makes pretty decent vodka. IMO, it is better flavoured. However, when I ran a Ferment on Premises, there were some customers who treated this just like vodka. One made it for his mother for two reasons. He thought she drank too much vodka. She liked it better than the cheap vodka she bought in the store. Of course, Your Milage May Vary.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, the charcoal is needed to remove the taste of that turbo yeast as it is loaded with I think citric acid and nutrients. I would get some distillers teast for what your doing and youll have a much cleaner end result.


----------



## Mud (Aug 9, 2010)

Superstart Distiller's yeast adds very little flavor.


----------



## Torch404 (Aug 10, 2010)

What is the possibility of using a sugar wine as a generic top up wine? Just a thought where you have enough flavor or are going to f-pac but still need to top up.


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 21, 2010)

The kilju ive made is pretty much just sugar wine. I had a very hard time getting it to work. Even using the lavlin super high alco tolerant yeast. I ended up having to put some milk wine slurry in my sugar wine to get them to start.


----------



## NSwiner (Aug 22, 2010)

Torch404 said:


> What is the possibility of using a sugar wine as a generic top up wine? Just a thought where you have enough flavor or are going to f-pac but still need to top up.



Just my opinion but i think you would be better off making one of the cheap kits that doesn't have oak in it and not a strong flavour to top other wines off with . I made the alochol base & wouldn't use it to top wine with it .


----------



## Wade E (Aug 22, 2010)

Did you use both nutrient and energizer? There isnt anything in there for thr yeast to survive so these 2 ingredients are needed lusy like our bodies need nutrients.


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 23, 2010)

ya talking to me or other person? I used nutrient and energizer in mine. Nutrient in the form of a B complex vitamen with all the goodies yeastie beasties love


----------

